# (Logo-) Font-Ideen für einen Imbiss (Döner)



## _blondie_ (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle Kreativen,

wer hat eine schöne Idee zu einem Imbiss-Wagen, der hauptsächlich Döner verkauft?
Vor allem bei der Schriftart bin ich noch am Suchen ...
Es sollte nicht so "bieder" sein, aber auch nicht zu ausgeflippt (jede Döner-Generation sollte angesprochen sein). Und irgendwie appetitlich!
Ich würde sehr gerne einen "Free Font" nutzen,
aber bis ich die alle durchklickere, ist es längst Sommer!
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch was vor kurzem gesehen und kann sich erinnern ...?
Vielleicht habt ihr auch gleich noch ein paar Ideen, was den Namen betrifft - der steht nämlich auch noch nicht (wirklich) fest ...
Der Imbiss-Wagen wird kein "Schmuddel-Billigqualität-Imbiss", 
Ziel ist, qualitativ hochwertige Ware zu verkaufen, zu einem vernünftigen Preis - das Angebot wird noch erweitert ...

Ideen? Fragen?

Gruß Blondie.


----------



## EroA (12. Januar 2005)

Auf der Seite von Ulf Theis gibt es ein gutes Font-packet was er selber aus verschiedenen Free-Font zusammen gestellt.
www.ulf-theis.de

Die schriftart "TeamSpirit" find ich ziemlich gut gemacht. Hat so einen College Look


----------



## Hil (13. Januar 2005)

hallo
schau doch mal bei http://fonts.goldenweb.it nach, da gibts ganz viele freefonts. Zu nem Döner würde meiner meinung nach ein rundliche witzige schrift passen. Vielleicht Druckst du auch einen riesen Döner auf deinen Wagen und machst im Halbkreis dir Schrift drumrum.


----------



## Absoluter Beginner (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber da ich Döner echt mag, versuch ich heute mal was zu basteln.
Momentan mach ich meinen Zivi in den USA, wo es keine Döner gibt. Allein das Wort löst bei mir
also Wunschvorstellungen aus, die sicherlich auch meine Kreativität etwas puschen  .
Ich versuch so bald wie möglich ein Resultat zu zeigen...
Viele Grüße aus dem dönerlosen, bushvollem Land


----------



## fluessig (21. Januar 2005)

@Absoluter Beginner:
Na dann würd ich auf keinen Fall, ein paar andere Zivis schnappen und am Wochenende eine Dönerbude aufmachen. Mit dem ersten Geld ein Patent auf Döner kaufen und eine Franchise-Kette gründen. The American Dream


----------



## Hawky (25. Januar 2005)

Wie da gibts kein döner in den USA? 

Das is doch mal die Geschäftsidee...McDöner oder DönerKing in 3Jahren haste 100Filialen in den USA und bist stinkreich  ;-]


----------

